# Debuter la programmation sous Tiger



## calagan (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste de switcher et comme le système m'emballe cela me donne envie de m'initier au développement dans cet environnement.
Je ne suis pas totalement novice en développement puisque j'ai fait un peu de Windev et de Visual Basic sous Windows.
Je sais qu'il existe RealBasic qui se rapproche de ce que je connais mais je préfèrerais me mettre au C pour progressivement passer à la programmation objet sous C++ puis ObjC et Cocoa (bien plus tad).
J'ai installé le package des outils de développement du DVD de Tiger et j'avoue être un peu perdu. Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui s'est installé et où et comment on l'emploie. Y a t-il quelqu'un qui peut en faire une description sommaire.
De plus, je souhaite débuter ma programmation en C de façon très simple sans environnement de développement. Je crois qu'il me faut un éditeur de texte mais lequel. La compilation peut se faire avec GCC qui s'appelle depuis le Terminal. Mais comment cela se passe concrètement. Que faut-il indiquer pour que GCC sache où trouver mon fichier et les éventuelles bibliothèque C. J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu. Si quelqu'un pouvait me décrire le principe éventuellement avec un exemple cela me permettrait de m'y mettre.
Merci d'avance pour un grand débutant  .


----------



## g.lebourgeois (5 Avril 2007)

Pour commencer &#224; programmer, XCode convient tr&#232;s bien.
Tu peux lui demander de cr&#233;er un nouveau fichier, l&#224; tu choisis dans BSD : C file.
tu peux alors coder ton main, il compilera sans soucis.

Si tu veux aller d&#233;j&#224; un peu plus loin et utiliser des fichiers ent&#234;tes (header), alors il faut plut&#244;t prendre le parti de cr&#233;er un nouveau projet (Command line utility, C++ tool). Pas de souci, le compilo C++ est 100&#37; compatible avec le langage C.


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2007)

calagan a dit:


> J'ai installé le package des outils de développement du DVD de Tiger et j'avoue être un peu perdu. Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui s'est installé et où et comment on l'emploie. Y a t-il quelqu'un qui peut en faire une description sommaire.


En gros il t'a installé le compilateur gcc et l'interface de développement XCode avec son pendant pour faire les interfaces graphique Interface Builder.


> De plus, je souhaite débuter ma programmation en C de façon très simple sans environnement de développement.


Sage décision


> Je crois qu'il me faut un éditeur de texte mais lequel.


Il y a déjà eu moult discussions à ce propos: Smultron, Text Wrangler, ...
Evite Textedit qui ne travaille par défaut pas en mode "texte" mais en RTF.


> La compilation peut se faire avec GCC qui s'appelle depuis le Terminal. Mais comment cela se passe concrètement. Que faut-il indiquer pour que GCC sache où trouver mon fichier et les éventuelles bibliothèque C.


Pour commencer : "man gcc" dans un terminal. 
Pour continuer : Google est ton ami ! "tutoriel gcc" donne pas mal de résultats.
Pour finir : le site Projet Omega dédié à la programmation sous Mac OSX.


----------



## zbooby17 (5 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils ntx et g.lebourgeois.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Evite Textedit qui ne travaille par défaut pas en mode "texte" mais en RTF.


Il suffit de paramétrer TextEdit de manière à ce que le mode "texte" soit le mode par défaut (menu "TextEdit"->"Préférences"->onglet "Nouveau document"->bouton radio "Format Texte").

C'est d'ailleurs une modification à faire absolument quand le format RTF n'est pas le plus prioritaire dans le travail quotidien.


----------



## g.lebourgeois (5 Avril 2007)

Enfin, pourquoi lui faire faire du terminal et de la ligne de commande quand Xcode peut g&#233;rer &#231;a lui m&#234;me ?
On va pas se mettre &#224; r&#233;diger nous m&#234;me les makefile tant qu'on y est ? 
(id&#233;e propos&#233;e r&#233;cemment par un groupe de travail sur un gros projet...)


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai travaillé sur de très gros projets où on compilait tout avec des makefiles uniquement via le terminal, et ça marche très bien. Pas d'IDE, rien qu'on bon vieil Emacs et un terminal  Les IDE ont leur limites quand ton projet doit gérer des centaines de fichiers et générer des dizaines de librairies et d'exécutables. Alors que via le terminal, un petit make au sommet de l'arborescence et tout se compile tout seul  quelques soit le nombre de fichiers.

Enfin les IDE masquent la mécanique de construction d'un exécutable. Or il est important de comprendre ce que l'on fait et on le comprend beaucoup mieux quand on a fait les différentes étapes de la génération d'un exécutable "à la main".  

Donc pour commencer : terminal et éditeur de texte simple.


----------



## tatouille (6 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> Enfin, pourquoi lui faire faire du terminal et de la ligne de commande quand Xcode peut g&#233;rer &#231;a lui m&#234;me ?
> On va pas se mettre &#224; r&#233;diger nous m&#234;me les makefile tant qu'on y est ?
> (id&#233;e propos&#233;e r&#233;cemment par un groupe de travail sur un gros projet...)



ca fait longtemps qu'il y a des outils pour la g&#233;n&#233;ration auto des makefiles

 et par exemple le GNU/Linux du noyeau aux couches graphiques == glibtoolize

xcode ne fait qu'interfacer ceci et il est lent


----------



## g.lebourgeois (6 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Enfin les IDE masquent la mécanique de construction d'un exécutable. Or il est important de comprendre ce que l'on fait et on le comprend beaucoup mieux quand on a fait les différentes étapes de la génération d'un exécutable "à la main".



+1
C'est vrai qu'il est bien de mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour bien comprendre les mécanismes de la compilation, et de la compilation à fichiers séparés...
Notamment quand un IDE fait des siennes de manière que l'on ne saurait s'expliquer au premier abord, et qui nécessite ces connaissances.


----------

